# Lawm mower starts but stops right away



## Densec (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a Murray lawn mower that was given to me but sat idle for five years. I put in a new spark plug, new air filter, added oil, and put new gas in. The first time I try to start it each week it starts on the first pull but then stops right away. If I keep hitting the primer button it keeps going but then when I stop hitting the button it stops(sounds like it's not getting gas) Eventually it keeps running enough to finish the lawn. After it has been running a while it starts right up and keeps going. 

Thanks in advance for any ideas,

Dennis


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Densec said:


> If I keep hitting the primer button it keeps going but then when I stop hitting the button it stops(sounds like it's not getting gas) Eventually it keeps running enough to finish the lawn. After it has been running a while it starts right up and keeps going.


Running too lean?
Check the web for spark plug pictures for too rich, too lean, detonation, oil fouling, etc. and compare it with your plug's appearance.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Get some carb cleaner.

It's starting rich (fuel only), but then dies because of the lack of air.

BTW, I don't think Murrays are known to be the most dependable brand out there.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like a fuel pump problem..but not sure yours has a fuel pump...other than that...carb oriented issue...maybe a gasket.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I had the same problem with my mower because I didn't empty the gas or put stabilizer in it. I took off the air cleaner and sprayed old reliable Gumout carb cleaner into the carb. Give it a shot, see if it stays running for 10 seconds or so, then put the air cleaner back together (don't use it without the air cleaner). If it sounds like it's missing, let it run for about a minute before you try a little more Gumout. Put fuel stabilizer in your gas can so this won't happen again.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> BTW, I don't think Murrays are known to be the most dependable brand out there.


I bought one in 1991, still running and cutting every week.

It sat for five years and you didn't clean the carb? I would guess it's gummed up unless you know that the previous owner drained the tank and ran the carb dry. Probably after you manage to keep it running the new gas gets it loosed up/cleaned out a little but when you shut it off it sticks back up after sitting a few days. And/or the tank could be gummed up. Just my guess.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

downunder said:


> I bought one in 1991, still running and cutting every week.


Those old Murrays aren't the same as the new Murrays.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Those old Murrays aren't the same as the new Murrays.


Sadly....true nuff about any product....IMO..


----------



## Densec (Oct 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated!


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess people haven't noticed the "thanks!" feature?


----------

